# Vegas (Nov 9th to Nov 13th)



## horseymen (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello Tuggers,

I am looking to do Vegas on the cheap from November 9th to the 13th (4 nights).  It is pretty dead in Vegas during this time - hotels are cheap, flights are cheap and car rentals are cheap - so I imagine all the places have surplus inventory.  I know some people can get Wyndham Grand Deserts for $40 a day among other things.  If you are looking to unload one of your properties during this time for cheap - please let me know.  I can dang near get the Wynn or Trump for $100 a night just the base price - so I am really looking to maximize niceness and value.  It's not even a weekend, so we are talking usually pretty good rates.  Let me know what you've got - and I'll see if it fits.  I appreciate your help in advance.   Grand Chateau, MGM Studios, Polo Towers, Grand Desert - I'll listen to everything!


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 25, 2014)

So let me see if I got this straight...do you want somebody to just GIVE you the four days? If you can get it as cheap as you say elsewhere, then do it.

JMHO, of course. But that's what it sounds like to me.

F.



horseymen said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> I am looking to do Vegas on the cheap from November 9th to the 13th (4 nights).  It is pretty dead in Vegas during this time - hotels are cheap, flights are cheap and car rentals are cheap - so I imagine all the places have surplus inventory.  I know some people can get Wyndham Grand Deserts for $40 a day among other things.  If you are looking to unload one of your properties during this time for cheap - please let me know.  I can dang near get the Wynn or Trump for $100 a night just the base price - so I am really looking to maximize niceness and value.  It's not even a weekend, so we are talking usually pretty good rates.  Let me know what you've got - and I'll see if it fits.  I appreciate your help in advance.   Grand Chateau, MGM Studios, Polo Towers, Grand Desert - I'll listen to everything!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2014)

Since many Wyndham owners have to pay $99 for a guest certificate, this is a long shot.  I don't know too many people who want to make any effort for a $40 a day rental.

I recommend that you check the rentals on II and RCI.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2014)

Bottom fisher.


----------



## horseymen (Sep 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Since many Wyndham owners have to pay $99 for a guest certificate, this is a long shot.  I don't know too many people who want to make any effort for a $40 a day rental.
> 
> I recommend that you check the rentals on II and RCI.



Many owners do, but quite a few don't.  As I said, if no one can do it, no one can do it - and that's fine.  But if someone has excess inventory they want to get rid of closer to the end of the year, I'm willing to help.


----------



## horseymen (Sep 25, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> So let me see if I got this straight...do you want somebody to just GIVE you the four days? If you can get it as cheap as you say elsewhere, then do it.
> 
> JMHO, of course. But that's what it sounds like to me.
> 
> F.



Definitely not looking for free!  I appreciate your comments, though..

And if nothing comes through, I'll be happy to snag a room through Hotwire or Priceline.


----------



## horseymen (Sep 25, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Bottom fisher.



Value fisher.  If I can snag a great place on here for Vegas for 4 days, fantastic.  If I can't, I'm sure Hotwire and/or priceline will take the business.  I don't see why a couple of you are up in arms.  If you can't fit the profile with your excess, move along and help someone who can..


----------

